# Pre-dive



## Tony (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if it ever comes to an end? Or does it just result in hypoxia and then death? Anyways on a serious note...I've been fine with most tank treads but was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to kick besides for long slow kicks. Any input would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jul 19, 2012)

You can try a modified frog kick. It never really worked all that great for me but other guys seem to like it. The only real trick is good fins and a slow steady kick. The ironic thing is that dive school is no where near as hard as pre dive. I mean not even in the same universe. Its not easy mind you, but you have a better chance of getting dropped for academic or safety violation then you are for anything physical. That and the SOCOM screener. Just the way somebody decided it should be I guess.


----------



## Tony (Jul 20, 2012)

I tried it today but just dug me a hole so I went back to long strides and was fine. Shitty time but I'm done now with pre-dive...thank you jesus


----------



## Teufel (Jul 20, 2012)

Depending on where you do it, pre-dive can be worse than dive school.  Not that MCD is a piece of cake mind you.  The biggest stressor with dive school is that you can be dropped at any point for failing anything.  Even too many quizzes.  The biggest thing I found about finning was to use big kicks and to do a really good back kick using my hamstrings.  That and lots of hip flexor involvement.  Oh and fin my ass off.


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2012)

I hear sometimes just guys with dive qual run it but they had some of the instructors come from Florida to run it. Thanks though for the help. I just am going to fin a lot until I go.


----------

